# “HELP ME” screech



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

*3:30 am woken up by faint “helllp me” sounding screech. Kept going until I turned my light on and walked outside to figure out what the heck it was.

It started up again, a little louder. We have screech owls in the neighborhood but they are much more distinct.

Guessing red fox. 
Anyone else ever encounter that?*


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Night Hawk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I think it was @StevenJ after he got a little liquored up and his wife wanted to talk about womanly things.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds like a rabbit getting eaten.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Sounds like a rabbit getting eaten.


That’s a good possibility.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bride of Chucky, glad you didn't go outside.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I think it was @StevenJ after he got a little liquored up and his wife wanted to talk about womanly things.


She knows she's not allowed to talk about those things with me.



Jerry Lamb said:


> Sounds like a rabbit getting eaten.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> Bride of Chucky, glad you didn't go outside.


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

*HILARIOUS!!!!!!!

🤣😂😂😂😂*


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sounds like you’ve got a damn samsquanch on the loose.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

3:30am you say?


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Somebody being murdered. Always a possibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Both of you act like idiots.
@StevenJ and @OH-YEAH!!! 

wtf! Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Goats.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> Both of you act like idiots.
> @StevenJ and @OH-YEAH!!!
> 
> wtf! Thanks


Do you really think they are acting? 🤡


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't know what you heard, but the screech owls woke me up at 3:30 am with their "horse winnie-like" calling last night.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Could be a peacock. We have 2 and until you get used to the calls you think your hearing someone call for help.

Peacock 'help' call.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Duck hunters waiting for the opening day of teal season.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Both of you act like idiots.
> @StevenJ and @OH-YEAH!!!
> 
> wtf! Thanks


What did I do?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

piketroller said:


> Sounds like you’ve got a damn samsquanch on the loose.


Crack em a couple times with an aluminum baseball bat they go right down.


----------

